# The Suns are winning at this moment...



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

So do u think Penny Hardaway was healthier than last year or is it just that he knows that he wasnt the player he once was but instead play within his limitation and help the team better than last year?


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

Thx for moving the threads here. But does the guy THINK b4 he does something? Does he have to get too technical for what thread goes to where? LMAO!


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>John</b>!
> Thx for moving the threads here. But does the guy THINK b4 he does something? Does he have to get too technical for what thread goes to where? LMAO!


I moved this thread! It belonged in the Suns forum. What is your problem with it!!!


----------

